# Me and my siblings.



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all, need your comments and advice to improve my portrait drawing skills. Also, this is my first portrait work with proper tools(Faber Castle- 5H to5B). Thank you.


----------



## jacqueline (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow really nice work. Value studies of faces, practice shading spheres and perspective and daily work with attention to shapes perspective will help you improve but that's a really good portrait. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shine (Sep 29, 2016)

This is amazing. You've got great talent there! My favourite face is the one on the far right - it looks the most realistic.


----------



## Zana5 (Sep 7, 2017)

This is really nice. I like the natural casual poses.


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you all for your appreciation. @Shine, One on the far right is none other than me


----------

